# Coddled eggs



## blissful (Jan 27, 2009)

I've had them for the last couple weeks on sunday, and they were good. The first time I cooked them a little too long, and sunday I cooked an egg with a little cheese and herbs for exactly 8 minutes, perfect.
I'm considering buying a bigger set of coddlers, mine just hold one egg plus a bit. 






anyone else enjoy these? ~Bliss


----------



## pdswife (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh yes!  We love them.   Haven't had them in a very long time.   Maybe this weekend I'll get our coddlers out... ham and cheese is always good.


----------



## Saraaaaa (Jan 27, 2009)

never tried it before.. looks interesting!


----------



## blissful (Jan 27, 2009)

Here are my basic instructions for them.
Chop up some bacon, or italian sausage and start frying.
Fill a deeper pan with 2 small coddlers and water right up the screw on covers.
Take the coddlers out and start to heat pan to get it boiling.
Keep your eye on the meat and take it out when it is done.
Butter the coddlers on the inside.
Chop up or shred a little cheese and put some in each coddler.
Break one egg into each coddler.
Season with salt and pepper and I like garlic or some basil.
Once the water is boiling in the pot, place the coddlers on. Set the timer to 8 minutes exactly. 
When the time is up, serve the bacon or sausage with the egg coddler,  on a plate, take the cover off the coddler after placing it on the plate, enjoy it right out of the coddler with a spoon. 
It's such a nice presentation, Yum! ~Bliss
PS. You will have a little moisture on the top, don't mistake it for uncooked white. Once I get some larger coddlers I'll have to figure the timing on two eggs with a little cheese. 
Give it a try. It reminds me of the soft boiled eggs my mom made when I was a little kid.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 27, 2009)

blissful said:


> I've had them for the last couple weeks on sunday, and they were good. The first time I cooked them a little too long, and sunday I cooked an egg with a little cheese and herbs for exactly 8 minutes, perfect.
> I'm considering buying a bigger set of coddlers, mine just hold one egg plus a bit.
> 
> 
> ...


 
My friend Andy use to have a set of two that looked identical--he bought them at a Church sale in Shaker Heights.

How wonderfully quaint!


----------



## bertjo44 (Jan 28, 2009)

I had never heard of that, I will have to look into it. Do they turn our similar to poaching?


----------



## blissful (Jan 28, 2009)

I tried to find a link for you to see how they look. Coddled eggs can be hard cooked or soft boiled in consistency depending on how long you cook them. I like the white cooked and the yolk hot and runny.
I like the coddled ones better because they are seasoned before cooking and I like a little cheese and it melts while cooking. 

Here is a link with clear coddlers--down the page. (you can even do it in foil covered ramikins if you like)
Coddled Eggs

It's kind of a comfort food for me. When I was growing up my mom would make us soft boiled eggs and slice the top off, and they sat in egg cups. Like this:
Using Your Egg Cups


----------



## Avlynn (Jan 29, 2009)

I got these cuties for Christmas. We have been making soft boiled egg at least twice a week since. Coddled eggs sound good. I would like to try them although I would use custard cups since I have them in the house. I like eggs with stuff in


----------



## blissful (Jan 29, 2009)

Avlynn said:


> I got these cuties for Christmas. We have been making soft boiled egg at least twice a week since. Coddled eggs sound good. I would like to try them although I would use custard cups since I have them in the house. I like eggs with stuff in


That is just too cute! Love it.


----------



## sattie (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds great Bliss... I have heard the term, but never realized that was how it is done.


----------



## blissful (Feb 28, 2009)

Today we had the two-egg-coddler sized coddlers full w/2 eggs each, 8 minutes again. 8 is just about perfection!!! (little cream in a buttered coddler) W/peppered thick cut bacon on the side, toast with the eggs spooned over them, heaven. There is something about the eggs being rich and soft w/o the grease of having them fried. The mouth feel is different and pleasant! I like it better than the 'wet' of poached too.


----------



## Chef Munky (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm so embarrassed.I honestly thought you guys meant you were really "Coddling" and egg.....  

Forgive me.I'm stuck on "Stupid" today.

Munky.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 28, 2009)

I have half-pint, widemouthed mason jars--I bet they would work just fine for 2 eggs.  Will report back.


----------



## radhuni (Mar 1, 2009)

I didn't new this is called coddled egg. We colloquially called this egg paneer. I often prepare egg paneer curry.


----------

